# Me again....pet carriers ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Do I need a pet carrier to ferry puppy to vets etc or is it a waste of money ? 
If I do need on, then what size ?
CHeers


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you arms are the best puppy carrier. means he can see everything. 


if you want one to secure him in the car thats different. but in general you want him out in the open so he knows whats going on. 


also he would grow out of it too quick.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We have been going with two adults - one carries pup and the other drives. I do not know what I would do if there was just me.....! I plan to get a dog harness to fasten him safely into the back seat once he is a little bigger.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

When Saffi is little (i.e. pre second innoculation) we're going to carry her ever everywhere in an old rucksack carried on our front. We'll probably line with puppy pads and an old towel. We plan to go on the tube, the train, the bus, for walks and so on so that she's a well-socialised London pooch .


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Before my lot had their vaccinations i bought a puppy carrier that you strap to the front of you, a bit like the type you have for babies,its great,they can see out,your arms dont get sore carrying them and its a great way of socialising without their feet touching the ground.I have 2 and bought the last one at crufts xxx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

We have a little pet carrier that I would use in the car if I take Bo out on my own. I've got a very wide shawl that I have tied around me like a sling that I have under my coat and I've carried her in that when we've popped to the local shops. She enjoys being held close as it's cold and she isn't walking far yet.

Andrea x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I ve always used a soft pet carrier for Buddy even from 8 weeks and its always gone in the boot ,yes it was big at first for him but now he's out grown it so he just sits in the boot and is quite happy to look out the window.

It was from Ancol and you can get different sizes to fit your car etc i must say it was a god send and Buddy was nice and safe in the boot incase we ver had an accident.

Like you i brought a harness for the car but after lots of muddy walks etc i decided not to use it as my car would be wrecked ,the soft crate has vetbed inside which can be washed and it draws the dirt away from the dog its great i would def recommend ,it was one of my best buys.
Its called an ancol travel pod ,just checked


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we carry lady on small journy's and when we travel she has a dog harness that gets attached to seat belts so that it is safe if we get into a car accident.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We do the same as Amanda for Beau  Before vaccinations she was carried everywhere and was the most socialised pup in Norwich and when travelling in the car we have an Ancol Harness which clips into the seatbelt and can also be used for walking her


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Carry her she will soon outgrow what you buy, don't get too hung up on letting her down on the ground if she is healthy she should be ok.


----------

